# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  خطبة الجمعة لإمام الحرم الشيخ "صالح آل طالب" كاملة دون حذف والتي لم يستطع إكمالها !

## عبد الرحمن السديس

موقف أهل السنة والجماعة من آل البيت 
فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن محمد آل طالب إمام وخطيب المسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة
في  11/8/1428 




فوجئ المصلون والمسلمون المتابعون على شاشات التلفزيون بالتوقف المفاجئ الذي أصاب فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن محمد آل طالب إمام وخطيب الحرم المكي أثناء إلقائه خطبة الجمعة، مما اضطره للجلوس أثناء الخطبة وإنهائها بشكل عاجل.. وقد أمّ فضيلته المصلين في صلاة العشاء مما يعطي إشارة إيجابية لمحبيه والمتابعين لأخباره بأن صحته عادت على ما يرام..
وموقع الإسلام اليوم وقد حصل بشكل خاص على النص الكامل للخطبة مما لم يتسن للشيخ إكماله فإنه ينشرها كاملة لعموم الفائدة، سائلين الله أن يجمع للشيخ بين الأجر والعافية.


الخطبة الأولى
الحمد لله يخلق ما يشاء ويختار, ويصطفي للشرف من شاء من الأخيار، شرّف رسوله محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم على كل البرية، وجعل ذريته أشرف ذريّة.
أحمد ربي تعالى وأشكره وأثني عليه وأستغفره وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله نتقرب إلى الله تعالى بمحبة رسوله وعترته الطاهرة الزكية صلى الله وسلم وبارك عليهم وعلى الصحابة والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد، 
فوصية الله تعالى للأولين والآخرين تقواه "ولقد وصينا الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم وإياكم أن اتقوا الله". 
أيها المسلمون: 
الشريف في ذاته يفيض بالشرف على من حوله والكريم في معدنه يسري كرمه في المحيطين به، انظر إلى زجاجة العطر كيف تبقى فوّاحة بعد نفاد ما فيها، تطلّع إلى جوار المصباح وكيف استحال هالة من نور، وسوارًا من ضياء وكذلك البشر تفيض بركة السعداء منهم وتتعداهم إلى غيرهم. فكثير من سلالة إبراهيم الخليل غدوا أنبياء وأصحاب عيسى صاروا حواريين ورفاق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم شرفوا بالصحبة وأزواجه أمهات للمؤمنين. ونسله استحقوا وصف الشرف والسيادة، كيف لا وفيهم من دمائه دم، وفي روحه نبض ومن نوره قبس ومن شذاه عبق ومن وجوده بقية صلى الله عليه وصلى على آله وأزواجه وصلى على صحابته وسلّم تسليمًا كثيرًا. 
أيها المسلمون: 
ولكرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كرمت ذريته، ولشرفه شرف آل بيته، وكانت مودتهم ومحبتهم جزءًا من شريعة المسلمين، رعوها على مر الزمان كما رعوا باقي الشريعة. وأقاموها كما أقاموا بقية أحكام الدين، وقد يكون قصّر بعض المسلمين في هذا الجانب في مراحل من التاريخ وفي وقائع دونت بمداد من أسى كما يقصّر بعض المسلمين في بعض واجباتهم؛ فتكتب عليهم ذنبًا من الذنوب وخطيئة من الخطايا، إلا أن الطابع العام للأمة هو معرفة قدرهم، وبذلك المودة لهم ومحبتهم وموالاتهم، شهدت بذلك عقائدهم المدونة وتفاسيرهم المبسوطة وشروحات السنن وكتب الفقه. كيف لا، وهم وصية نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هم وصيته وهم بقيته، إذ يقول: "أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي" (رواه مسلم) وكل بيته صلى الله عليه وسلم هم أزواجه وذريته وقرابته الذين حرمت عليهم الصدقة هم أشراف الناس، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فاطمة سيدة نساء أهل الجنة" (رواه البخاري)، وفي الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "فاطمة بضعة مني فمن أغضبها أغضبني" وفي رواية فيهما أيضًا: "فاطمة بضعة مني يريبني ما رابها ويؤذيني ما آذاها"، وروى البخاري -رحمه الله- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعلي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه-: "أنت مني وأنا منك"، كما قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما: "إن ابني هذا سيد ولعل الله أن يصلح به بين فئتين من المسلمين" (رواه البخاري). وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للحسن: "اللهم إني أحبه فأحبه وأحبب من يحبه" (متفق عليه). وقد قال الله عزّ وجل في كتابه الكريم وقرآنه العظيم: "إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرًا" ومعلوم أن هذه الآية نزلت في أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن ما قبلها وما بعدها كله خطاب لهن رضي الله عنهن، وفي الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأصحابه: قولوا: "اللهم صلّ على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد". وهذا يفسر اللفظ الآخر للحديث: اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد؛ فالآل هنا هم الأزواج والذرية في الحديث الأول. 
عباد الله: هذه بعض فضائل آل بيت النبوة كما حفظتها كتب السنة والتزمها المسلمون منذ صدر الإسلام الأول وأنزلوهم منازلهم اللائقة من غير إفراط ولا تفريط. ففي صحيح البخاري عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما "أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه قال: ارقبوا محمدًا في أهل بيته". وفي الصحيحين "أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه قال لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: والذي نفسي بيده لقرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إليّ أن أصل من قرابتي" وفي صحيح البخاري أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه شهد بالرضا لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه والسبق والفضل ولما وضع الديوان بدأ بأهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان يقول للعباس رضي الله عنه: "والله لإسلامك أحب إلي من إسلام الخطاب لحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لإسلامك"، كما استسقى بالعباس وأكرم عبد الله ابن عباس وأدخله مع الأشياخ... كل ذلك في الصحيح. وقد روى إمام أهل السنة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله في فضائل آل البيت وحفظ للأمة أحاديث كثيرة في ذلك منها ما رواه عن عبد المطلب بن ربيعة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعمه العباس: "والله لا يدخلُ قلب مسلم إيمانٌ حتى يحبّكم لله ولقرابتي"، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ومن أصول أهل السنة والجماعة سلامة قلوبهم وألسنتهم لأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويحبون أهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتولونهم ويحفظون وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم حيث قال يوم غدير خم: "أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي". رواه مسلم. 
وقال الطحاوي رحمه الله: "ونبغض من يبغضهم وبغير الخير يذكرهم، ولا نذكرهم إلا بخير وحبهم دين وإيمان وإحسان وبغضهم كفر ونفاق وطغيان. ومن أحسن القول في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأزواجه الطاهرات من كل دنس وذرياته المقدسين من كل رجس فقد برئ من النفاق". 
عباد الله: إن مما تفاخر به هذه البلاد المملكة العربية السعودية منذ نشأتها بمراحلها الثلاث حكامًا وعلماء ورعاة ورعية اتباع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنة آل بيته وتعظيمهم ومحبتهم واقتفاء أثرهم والدفاع عنهم وعن منهجهم ودينهم الحق. وقد اتخذت ذلك ديناً ومنهجًا وقربة إلى الله عز وجل. وتحملت في سبيل هذا المنهج العدل طعون الطاعنين ولمز الشانئين ولا يزيدها ذلك إلا ثباتًا على الحق وتمسكًا بمنهج الوسط واتباعًا لسنة آل البيت حقًا وليس أحدٌ أتبع لمنهجهم اليوم من هذه البلاد وأهلها وحكامها وعلمائها. قال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله: "لآله صلى الله عليه وسلم حق لا يشركهم فيه غيرهم ويستحقون من زيادة المحبة والموالاة ما لا يستحقه سائر قريش.. وقريش يستحقون ما لا يستحقه غيرهم من القبائل". وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر: "وقد أوجب الله لأهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الناس حقوقًا، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يسقط حقوقهم ويظن أنه من التوحيد بل هو من الغلو والجفاء، ونحن ما أنكرنا إلا ادعاء الألوهية فيهم وإكرام مدعي ذلك" انتهى كلامه رحمه الله. وقال الإمام في السنة في زمانه الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله: "والشيخ محمد رحمه الله وأتباعه الذين ناصروا دعوته كلهم يحبون أهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين ساروا على نهجه ويعرفون فضلهم ويتقربون إلى الله سبحانه بمحبتهم والدعاء لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة والرضا كالعباس بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه عمّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكالخليفة الرابع الراشد علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وأبنائه الحسن والحسين ومحمد رضي الله عنهم. ومن سار على نهجهم من أهل البيت" انتهى كلامه رحمه الله. 
أيها المسلمون: 
ولأن آل بيت نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومحبتهم، أمر تهفو إليه النفوس وشعور تجثو عنده العواطف، وحس يتحرك له الوجدان فقد نفذ من هذا الباب من استغله وتاجر به واستخدمه من ادّعى خدمته، منذ القرن الأول من عمر هذه الأمة إلى أيامنا هذه، وعلى مر ذلك التاريخ الطويل وتحت شعار محبة آل البيت والانتصار لهم. برزت مطامع سياسية وأخرى مادية وصنعت ثارات عرقية عنصرية واندس موتورون بهذا الدين، شانئون له مبغضون لأهله يهدمون أساسه ويبغون اندراسه، حتى غيرت معالم الدين وشوهت الشريعة وبدلت العقيدة، ونبتت الفرقة وثار غبار النزاع والشقاق. طالوا أهم ما فيه وهو التوحيد ثم كرّوا على أهم مسائل العقيدة فحرفوها ثم أخذوا يعيثون فسادًا في بقية شرائع الدين وأطاعوا شيوخهم في التحليل والتحريم بلا هدى حتى ساروا كمن قال الله فيهم: "اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابًا من دون الله". عظموا المشاهد وعطلوا المساجد ناهيك عن أكل أموال الناس بالباطل واستحلال فروج الحرائر. وتكفير عموم الأمة وكنِّ العداوة والبغضاء للعرب الذين هم مادة الإسلام وأصل الإسلام كل هذا يحدث ويكون تحت لافتات النصرة لآل البيت، ومحصلة الأمر كله تمكن مندسين في تغيير عقائد الإسلام الراسخة وشرائعه الثابتة وشعائره الظاهرة لدى جماعة من المسلمين باسم آل البيت ومحبة آل البيت. وقبل الختم فهنا أمران يستدعيان الوقوف ويلحان في الطرح.
أولهما: أن آل البيت الثابتة أنسابهم هنا أو بمن انتشر في الحجاز منهم في البلاد أو حكم جزءًا من بلادنا الإسلامية اليوم، هم أبعد الناس عن تلك المذاهب المستحدثة، تشهد بذلك عقائدهم ومؤلفات العلماء وطلبة العلم منهم ومواقفهم على شبكة الاتصال العالمية، وكذا مواقف الساسة منهم والحكام فيهم؛ فهل بعد هذا بصيرة لمستبصر وذكرى لمستذكر؟! 
الأمر الثاني: أنه في الوقت الذي ينكر فيه المعروفون من آل البيت تلك العقائد الدخيلة، تنشط في الوقت نفسه عناصر ليسوا عربًا ولا من نسل العرب، ينشطون في الحديث باسم آل البيت وتكوين دين يزعمون أنه مستقىً من آل البيت، دين لا يعرفه صاحب البيت ولم يأت به جد آل البيت؛ بل ويخالف شريعة مؤسسه صلى الله عليه وسلم. بل إن أولائك العجم هم الرعاة لهذه العقائد المستحدثة الناشرين لها منذ نشأت إلى يومنا هذا. ألم يتساءل العقلاء منهم أو من تأثر بهم لماذا لم تلق هذه العقائد قبولاً في منازل آل البيت ومهبط الوحي وموطن الرسالة؟ ويقودنا هذا إلى تأكيد على دور العلماء وطلبة العلم خاصة من النسل الشريف وآل البيت المنيف ممن جرت في عروقهم الدماء الزكية أن يملكوا زمام المبادرة في الحفاظ على عقيدة جدهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وألا يتركوا الصوت العالي يذهب لغيرهم ممن يتاجر باسمهم وينتفع بالحديث عنهم، مفسدًا أديان الناس وعقائدهم. إن عليهم وعلى عموم الأمة مسؤولية عظمى لهداية الناس وتبصيرهم بالدين الحق الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واكتمل بوفاته، وتنقية فطر المسلمين من لوثات الغلو والجفاء لئلا تحيد بهم الأهواء عن صراط الله الذي قال فيه سبحانه: "وأن هذا صراطي مستقيمًا فاتبعوه، ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون". 
بارك الله لي ولكم في القرآن والسنة، ونفعنا بما فيها من الآيات والحكمة. أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله تعالى لي ولكم. 


الخطبة الثانيةالحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم، مالك يوم الدين، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له الملك الحق المبين، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد، 
فلقد وفّق الله هذه البلاد ومنذ أن قامت في دورها الأول بلزوم جماعة المسلمين والتمسك بالإسلام الذي جاء به نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رب العالمين، وقفوا أثر آل البيت وعموم الصحابة والتابعين مما جعل للإسلام في هذه الديار بقاء بنقاء وهيمنة بصفاء. إن الإسلام الذي تمسكت به هذه البلاد هو الإسلام الذي قبلَتْه أجيال الأمة على مرَّ القرون يُسْلِمُه سلَفُهم إلى خَلَفِهم وعُلَماؤهم إلى مُتَعَلمهم، نافين عنه تحريف الغالين وانتحال المبطلين ولأجل هذا كانت هذه البلاد بحكامها وعلمائها في مَرْمَى سهام المتربصين، وإفك الكاذبين، لقد نال علماء هذه البلاد الكثير من الطعن والتكفير كما نال حكامه صنوف من اللمز والتشكيك في المواقف السياسية والمبادرات والقرارات في محاولة للحد من تأثيرها الإيجابي في العالم. ولإقصائها عن الريادة في أمور الدين وفضاء السياسة وهو الأمر الذي هو قَدْرُها وقدرها ويمليه عليها مكانها ومكانتها وتتطلع إليه قلوب المستضعفين قبل عيونهم أملاً في لملمة شمل، وتطلعًا لمداواة جرح، ورغبة في سد حاجة. ومواقفها وسيرتها شاهدة على الجمع لا التفريق ورأب الصدع لا شق الصفوف، حفظها الله قائمة بالإسلام منافحة عنه. 
ثم اعلموا رحمكم الله أن الله تعالى أمركم بأمر بدأ فيه بنفسه فقال جل في علاه: "إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليمًا" اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على عبدك ورسولك محمد، وصل وسلم وبارك على آله وأزواجه وذريته وصحابته وارض اللهم عن الأربعة الخلفاء الأئمة الحنفاء أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعن سائر صحابة نبيك أجمعين والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين وأذل الشرك والمشركين ودمر أعداء الدين واجعل هذا البلد آمنا مطمئنا وسائر بلاد المسلمين. اللهم آمنا في أوطاننا وأصلح أئمتنا وولاة أمورنا. اللهم وفق ولاة أمور المسلمين لما تحب وترضى، وخذ بهم للبر والتقوى، اللهم وفق ولي أمرنا خادم الحرمين الشريفين لرضاك واجعل عمله في رضاك، اللهم وفقه ونائبه وإخوانهم وأعوانهم لما فيه صلاح العباد والبلاد، اللهم هيئ له البطانة الصالحة يا رب العالمين. 
اللهم أصلح أحوال المسلمين في كل مكان. الله كن للمسلمين في فلسطين وفي كل مكان. اللهم آمنهم في أوطانهم وأرغد عيشهم واحقن دماءهم واكبت عدوهم. اللهم انصر دينك وكتابك وسنة نبيك وعبادك المؤمنين. اللهم فرّج هم المهمومين والمسلمين ونفس كرب المكروبين واقض الدين عن المدينين وفك أسر المأسورين واشف برحمتك مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين. اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا واستر عيوبنا وبلغنا فيما يرضيك آمالنا، ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رؤوف رحيم. 
ربنا اغفر لنا ولوالدينا ووالديهم ولجميع المسلمين. ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار. ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم. 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

المصدر

----------


## المسيطير

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا / عبدالرحمن السديس 

وأسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ الشيخ / صالح بن طالب ، وأن يبارك له في علمه ، وعمله ، وعمره ، وأهله ، وذريته ، وماله ، وأن يرزقه من خيري الدنيا والآخرة من حيث لا يحتسب . 

ولقد حضرت هذه الخطبة المباركة .... فعجبت من جرأة الشيخ ، وأعجبت به ، ودعوت له ، وخشيت أن يأتيه أحد الغوغاء من بلاد فارس فيصيبه بمكروه .... خاصة بعدما صمت قليلا ، وتأخر في القيام للخطبة الثانية .
وعندما صلى بنا العشاء حمدت الله على ما منّ به على الشيخ من حفظ وتوفيق .

وجميع ما مضى كان بعد هذه الكلمات .




> وعلى مر ذلك التاريخ الطويل وتحت شعار محبة آل البيت والانتصار لهم . 
> 
> برزت مطامع سياسية وأخرى مادية وصنعت ثارات عرقية عنصرية واندس موتورون بهذا الدين، شانئون له مبغضون لأهله يهدمون أساسه ويبغون اندراسه، حتى غيرت معالم الدين وشوهت الشريعة وبدلت العقيدة ، ونبتت الفرقة وثار غبار النزاع والشقاق . 
> 
> طالوا أهم ما فيه وهو التوحيد ثم كرّوا على أهم مسائل العقيدة فحرفوها ثم أخذوا يعيثون فسادًا في بقية شرائع الدين وأطاعوا شيوخهم في التحليل والتحريم بلا هدى حتى ساروا كمن قال الله فيهم : " اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابًا من دون الله " . 
> 
> عظموا المشاهد وعطلوا المساجد ناهيك عن أكل أموال الناس بالباطل واستحلال فروج الحرائر . 
> 
> وتكفير عموم الأمة وكنِّ العداوة والبغضاء للعرب الذين هم مادة الإسلام وأصل الإسلام كل هذا يحدث ويكون تحت لافتات النصرة لآل البيت ، ومحصلة الأمر كله تمكن مندسين في تغيير عقائد الإسلام الراسخة وشرائعه الثابتة وشعائره الظاهرة لدى جماعة من المسلمين باسم آل البيت ومحبة آل البيت . 
> ...

----------


## شتا العربي

خطبة الجمعة في الحرم المكي
جمال سلطان : بتاريخ 29 - 8 - 2007
كنت في الحرم المكي يوم الجمعة الماضي ، بعد أن فرغت من العمرة ضمن رحلة نظمتها نقابة الصحفيين المصريين ، أستمع إلى خطبة فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن محمد آل طالب ، ومنذ الدقائق الأولى من الخطبة وقد أدركت أن الرجل يمهد لحديث مهم ، لأنه ليس من عادة أهل السنة أن يؤكدوا على حبهم لآل بيت النبي الكريم وأن حبهم دين ندين الله به ونتقرب إليه بودهم ، فهذا تحصيل حاصل لديهم ومن المعلوم بالضرورة في دين الله ، لذلك كان مفاجئا أن يبدأ إمام الحرم خطبته بالتأكيد على هذه المعاني ، والإشارة إلى الكثير من نصوص السنة النبوية التي حملتها مراجع أهل السنة الكبرى مثل صحيح الإمام البخاري وصحيح الإمام مسلم وغيرهما ، والروايات التي نقلت عن النبي الكريم دعوته إلى إكرام أهل بيته وعترته الطاهرة ، وهي الروايات التي روى أكثرها الصحابي الجليل أبو هريرة ، والذي يتهمه غلاة الشيعة بكراهية أهل البيت ومعاداتهم ، رغم أنه راوي أحاديث النبي التي تحض على محبتهم وتجعله دينا للمسلمين ، المهم أن الشيخ بدأ خطبته بهذا التمهيد ، ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى انتقاد الدعاوى المذهبية التي تتخذ من دعوى محبة آل بيت النبي مدخلا لتخريب عقيدة أهل الإسلام واستباحة ما حرم الله وتكفير أهل الإسلام بما في ذلك الصحابة الكرام ، وأشار الشيخ في خطبته إلى أن كبر هذه الدعاوى تبنتها جهات "أعجمية" غير عربية ، في إشارة إلى إيران دون أن يسميها ، في حين أن الأشراف الموصولين نسبا بالنبي الكريم ، وأهل بيته ، وهم يسكنون بلاد العرب في الحجاز ومصر وغيرها من حواضر العرب لا يعرفون مثل هذه المذاهب المنحرفة ، وكانوا أولى الناس بذلك ، لأنهم نسب النبي وذريته وبقية أهل بيته ، فكيف انحصرت مثل هذه الدعوات في بلاد الأعاجم نشأة ومسارا وتاريخا وتأثيرا في بعض "الجيوب" العربية ، كان هذا هو مدار الخطبة ، والحقيقة أن مثل تلك الخطبة لا يعرف مقدماتها ولا خلفياتها إلا من عايش وتابع ما سبقها من أحداث ووقائع ، لعل أخطرها ما أعلنه نائب شيعي بحريني موالي لإيران تحت قبة البرلمان قبل أسابيع من تكفيره لأئمة وخطباء الحرمين الشريفين في السعودية ، بدعوى أنهم "نواصب" ، أي يناصبون آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعداوة والبغضاء ، وأنهم لا يحبون العترة الطاهرة ، وهو لون من ألوان التكفير الديني المتطرف ، ورفض النائب الاعتذار عما قاله ، رغم أنه ـ فوق أنه تطرف تكفيري ـ محض كذب واختلاق ، يعرف هو نفسه قبل غيره أنه كذب ، لأن كتب أهل السنة في أرجاء الأرض تحمل الحب والولاء لآل بيت النبي ، وهو أمر لا يتصور أحد خلافه أصلا عند أحد من المسلمين ، لا من أهل السنة ولا من غيرهم ، ممن ينتسبون إلى الإسلام ابتداءا ، ولكنه نوع من تكفير المختلف معه في المذهب ، يغلفه بحكاية عداوة أهل بيت النبي ، ولعل هذا ما عناه فضيلة الشيخ آل طالب بالمتاجرة بحب آل البيت ، كما أنني عشت قرابة عشرة أيام الفترة الماضية بين الحرم النبوي في المدينة والحرم المكي ، وكنت في غاية الضيق من سلوك المجموعات الإيرانية في الصلاة وفي المسجد ، من تعمد لمخالفة جموع المسلمين في الصلاة ، حيث يمثلون وضع الصلاة في جماعة خلف الإمام بينما هم يتهامسون ويتحدثون ويتعمدون مخالفة الإمام ، فيسجدون حين يقوم ويركعون حين يسجد وغير ذلك من سلوكيات عجيبة لاحظتها ، ثم يصلون بعده ، خلاف السلوكيات غير المقبولة التي تتم عند قبري الراشدين أبي بكر وعمر رضوان الله عليهما ، وبدون شك فإن هذه السلوكيات الجمعية لا يمكن أن تصدر إلا عن توجيهات دينية رسمية تعبر عن منتهى التطرف الإيراني في التعامل مع الخلاف المذهبي .
gamal@almesryoon.com

http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...&Page=1&Part=8

----------


## يسري سويدان

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابن هاشم

جزى الله الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس الذي أطال الغياب عنا
و قد كنت ممن حضر تلك الجمعة بالمسجد الحرام
كان هؤلاء الصفويون كثيرين جداً في ذلك الوقت و لا أدري هل هو أحد مواسمهم؟ ؛ لأنني لم أحضر عمرة في شعبان من قبل -فيما أذكر-.
و كان من غرائب ما حدث أننا كنا في صلاة العصر فوجدنا رافضيين يتعمدان المخالفة للإمام فيقومان عند التشهد و يركعان و يسجدان عند القيام و هما في صحن الطواف، و لم أعرف ما بهما و لم أميزهما (لضعف النظر) إلا أن أحد الإخوة أوضح لي بأنهما رافضيين (إيرانيين) قبحهما الله و أخزاهما.
و كأنهما فعلا ذلك نكاية بالشيخ صالح لما قاله في خطبة الجمعة.

----------

